# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات بوم الأربعاء15 مارس 2017 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

*Wednesday ( Merceredi)15.03.2017 (GMT+00)*    *UEFA Champions League* *19:45    AS Monaco FC – Manchester City* *RTS Deux HD*  *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *RSI La 2 HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *Idamn Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *1TV Georgia* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *OBN* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11304 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Sports (AFN)* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11804 V 27500 -PowerVU* *-Intelsat 0.8°W -4175 R 28000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 64.2°E -4093 L 3680 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sports HD (AFN)* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11804 V 27500 -PowerVU* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *TM 2 (ORTM 2) (T.B.C)* *-Intelsat 31.5°W-12344 V 2121-FTA* *ORTM**(T.B.C)* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H 27500 -FTA* *-Intelsat 24.5°W -4122 R 5300 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 31.5°W -4114 V 5300 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 31.5°W -12340 V 2121 -FTA* *TV ZIMBO (T.B.C)* *Eutelsat 10°E – 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD)* *TVT International (TV Togo International)* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11900 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *-Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA (C-Band)* *ORTB (T.B.C)* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA* *-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band)* *19:45    Atletico de Madrid –  Bayer 04 Leverkusen* *ZDF* *-Astra 19.2°E -11953 H 27500 -FTA* *-HotBird 13°E -11054 H 27500 -FTA* *ZDF HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -11361 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *NLO TV* *-Astra 4.8°E-12130 V 27500 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *2TV Georgia* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *AZ Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *  Thursday 16 Mar 2017 *  *Copa Libertadores* *0:00    Independiente Medellin –  Club Atletico River Plate*  *ARENA SPORT1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg*

----------

